# WEN 6550 Bench-top Planer - A Review



## Lyzic (Feb 23, 2012)

good review, thanks for the write up! I'm in the same boat, only want to do a few boards for small projects but don't want to shell out 5x as much as that WEN for a planer.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I had to replace my planer a couple of years ago and I paid about that price for a Porter Cable, similar specs. While I don't expect to need to for years, the reversible blades is nice feature.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Did you get much snipe when you ran that board??


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Canarywood1 said:


> Did you get much snipe when you ran that board??


I got no snipe at all. But as I indicated the board was only about 2 feet long and therefore well supported across the tables. I will have to see how it goes with longer pieces even if they are well supported.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Lyzic said:


> good review, thanks for the write up! I'm in the same boat, only want to do a few boards for small projects but don't want to shell out 5x as much as that WEN for a planer.


Thank you. I try to make them as helpful as I can.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

In retirement/downsizing, I sold my Dewalt 735 a year ago.... AND I MISS IT.

And , whatever I replace it with will get very moderate use, and that WEN appears about perfect for my small jobs now.

But, could you tell if the knives were readily available, and if any parts are available...in case of any problems.????????


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> In retirement/downsizing, I sold my Dewalt 735 a year ago.... AND I MISS IT.
> 
> And , whatever I replace it with will get very moderate use, and that WEN appears about perfect for my small jobs now.
> 
> But, could you tell if the knives were readily available, and if any parts are available...in case of any problems.????????


I would be real interested to the answer of this question.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

WEN Replacement Parts


----------

